# sikh indian asian eggs for indian asian sperm



## pat.little

Hi all

I have been ttc for years due to male factors and am now looking at the donor route. I would be willing to exchange my sikh asian eggs for some indian asian sperm. Any ideas where i might start?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Are you in the UK?

If so the clinic that I have been attending - The London Womens Clinic have one of the largest sperm banks and claim to have donors from many different cultures and religions available.

They also run an egg sharing program where you get your IVF cycle free in return for donating half of the eggs retrieved.

There are various other clinics in the UK that run egg share programs.

You have to meet certain criteria to egg share - such as age 35 or under, low FSH levels below 8, BMI 20-30 etc - see this link to see whether you would be eligible.

Good luck with your journey.

http://www.londonwomensclinic.com/download/OD%20Information%2001.06.07.pdf

/links


----------



## pat.little

HI thanks for your reply. I did try that clinic and they told me that they didnt have any indian asian sperm donors and where unlikely too  

Pat
x


----------



## Rose39

Pat - have you tried Cryos International? They have a branch in India - I had a quick look and could see one Sikh donor (you need to open their extended profiles to see this). They have other Indian donors on their New York and Danish websites but it doesn't specify if they are Sikh though you could email them and ask for more info. All the Cryos donors in India are anonymous so you'd need to have tx outside the UK as they wouldn't meet UK regulations, but they do have a wide choice of donors - you could import the sperm to e.g. Reprofit or Serum Greece... it's very straightforward to do. Maybe also look at other web based cryobanks e.g. Xytex, Fairfax Cryobank etc... they may have Indian Sikh donors too.

Hope this helps!

Rose xx


----------



## pat.little

Thanks Rose. I'll look into it.

x


----------



## Praying4

Hi, 

I'm Sikh Indian Male, my wife and I are our 2ww on our 2nd cycle.

Our issue is although we have lots of eggs (circa 20) we haven't got to blast on either cycle so there may be an issue with egg or sperm or a combination of the two. 

Our feelings our very raw at this time as we are not sure where we are going on this journey. Only that we want to carry on

We may have to look at donor sperm/egg and being in this situation we might be able to help - having said this - the issue may well be my sperm. 

I cant promise we've made any decisions but maybe is worthwhile talking? 

Thanks


----------



## rupp211

Hi, Due to Ovarian cancer I have had to have both my ovaries removed. So I would be interested in doing a swap for eggs and give you some sperm. I am also sikh and live in the UK and am facing a number of difficulties on finding a suitable egg doner. If you would like to discuss this further, please email me. 
Hope to speak to you soon x


----------



## asianguy

my wife has had premature ovarian failure and needs eggs donating. 

I am 31 indian and can provide sperm in return, message me and we can talk.


----------

